# Discount Tire Wheel Configurator | Create the Look You Always Wanted



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

FYI 2018 Cruze LT Hatchback does not display an image.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know your vehicle does not show up. I pass along your message to our web team.


----------

